# Dog PFD: borrowed on upper CO



## DanH (Jun 29, 2005)

This is Dan. I borrowed a dog live vest from Dave on Sunday floating the upper Colorado and was unable to find Dave to return it. Dave if you're out there call me at 970 485-4005.


----------

